# Need help with loud commercials



## Wcramton (May 3, 2014)

My 922 has very loud commercials at certain times. They appear to be local commercials that are preempting the regular broadcast commercials. And these are commercials that are not being broadcast to my other receivers at the same time. 

These specials commercials are inordinately loud. Much louder than any other commercials 

Anybody else experience this. Any help troubleshooting?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is the "volume leveling" enabled on your 922? It is under the "Audio output" area in the settings menu. That might help, if it is currently disabled. You might also have a similar option on your HDTV or A/V receiver if you run your output through a home audio setup.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Not a problem with mine.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Wcramton said:


> My 922 has very loud commercials at certain times. They appear to be local commercials that are preempting the regular broadcast commercials. And these are commercials that are not being broadcast to my other receivers at the same time.
> 
> These specials commercials are inordinately loud. Much louder than any other commercials
> 
> Anybody else experience this. Any help troubleshooting?


Wcramton,

Do you have a sound bar or surround sound system connected? Would you please provide the zip code? 

I will check the locals in your area to see if there is an issue with the locals audio being too loud.

Thanks


----------

